# Rodent Engineering



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In less than 24 hours, dirt from underground was used to fill a cut! While not the first time, this is the first string of cars to be buried!
The cut is a shovel blade wide, bt with the cars there I can't use it!




























The Brass Hat ain't pleased!

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gophers? The moles left my railway, once stale 2 stroke gasoline was poured in their holes!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, and I thought I had trouble with chipmunks! 

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Unfortunately my critters are on the Way cute side of the scale and usually they aren't very destructive...



















To them I am The Peanut god! Chipmunks and similar sized Roundtail squirrels. I toss 'em peanuts from my porch.







So I'm not going to poison them.

I'll clean the dirt out and once they've added the final apartment there won't be anymore. The good thing is they move on as soon as they've fouled the nest.

My grand nephews love seeing them when they visit for Traindays. Extra peanuts all round!









Mostly I am surprised by the amount of tailings!

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some rodent deterents that contain mostly castor oil that you could use to treat the ground around the layout. They don't like the smell of it. Works great for moles. They vacate the area in short order,usually to the neighbors.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes they are cute. I have them on my layout only they do not produce so much tailings. 

I have a no mess yard. I don't mess with it.

I usually leave everybody alone even Sneaky Snake.

But when they invade my shop or house.

Then it's the death penalty. 

The one that knocked all the parts bins on the floor has gone to that great Pack Rat den in the sky.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My rodents haven't left any tailings,but they are plentiful. A cold winter.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd say this has something to do with the RR brass charging the mine owners way too much for shipping costs.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I'm not in the business of making them rich!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Packrats get the Bums Rush, they ain't cute! 

John


----------

